# 58563 with endocervical and endometrial curretage



## gkidwell (Nov 28, 2011)

I am in need of help to determine if CPT 58563 includes endocervical and endometrial curettage? if not what code can you use for the curettage?  can anyone answer this question, I am having a hard time determining if it is or isn't. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

Take a look at codes:

57505 ( Endocervical curettage)

58356 (Endometrial cryoablation with ultrasonic guidance, including endometrial currettage, when performed).

I would not use code 58563 because that is Dilation and Curettage, if your physician only stated curettage.


----------



## ajs (Nov 28, 2011)

gkidwell said:


> I am in need of help to determine if CPT 58563 includes endocervical and endometrial curettage? if not what code can you use for the curettage?  can anyone answer this question, I am having a hard time determining if it is or isn't. Thanks in advance!



I would need to see the details of the op report before I would advise you on which codes to use.


----------

